# Kernel fails build

## phobos13013

So I have been away from Gentoo for awhile now.  My system crashed from the udev/sysfs problem and when I finally fixed it the other day, my system was so far out of date it couldnt be salvaged so I have reinstalled the base system.

Right now I am having trouble with kernel/booting.

I emerged gentoo-sources, built my kernel and used grub to boot but it experienced a kernel panic as:

```
Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,2).
```

I found I may need to install my sata driver so I went into the kernel and activated the nvidia and via driver support but now when I try to rebuild my kernel I get:

```
LD     kernel/built-in.o

kernel/sched.o: file not recognized: File truncated

make[1]: ***[kernel/built-in.o] Error 1

make: *** [kernel] Error 2
```

is there a way out of this one?

----------

## Aquous

Try issuing a 'make clean' before make-ing your kernel again.

----------

## phobos13013

OK, got that, make clean fixed the previous build which i realized now had froze on the first time i built it.  The LivCD i used kept freezing during the build.  So i reboot to shell and fixed that.

Now I have a problem with the formating of my userspace for mounting, but i will work on that or post later in another post....

----------

